# Thank goodness for lidl protein rolls



## Diadav99 (Feb 19, 2016)

Since reading about these on here and discovering that they do not have a drastic affect on my BG readings they have become a bit of a staple for me if im in need of a piece of bread. This afternoon i ran out so had a single slice of tesco store baked wholemeal bread with a bit of cheddar. Bg reading 1 hour later has risen from 6.6 to a whopping 9.7 . No more wholemeal bread for me and well done Lidl.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree Dai - having one myself for tea tonight with some nice boiled ham


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 19, 2016)

I have one most days. Barely affects my BS. Unlike the pumpernickel bread I had today which I will not be having again.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 19, 2016)

Question about the lidl protein rolls. How long do they stay fresh for? And, can you freeze them?
Ok, I know, that's 2 questions!


----------



## khskel (Feb 19, 2016)

Must try those if I ever get to a Lidl


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 19, 2016)

I wouldn't keep them more than a couple of days. They freeze very well though.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 19, 2016)

They are really nice. Our Lidl sells out of them really quick. I buy as many as I can.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 19, 2016)

Might pop down and get one Sunday to try for lunch on Monday then.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought 2 dozen last time I went to Lisl. Not got a local one so need to travel. The do freeze very well.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well what can I say. They are rather yummy. Had one today for lunch with chicken in. Before lunch my BG was 8.2, 2 hours after a lunch of the chicken roll (almost a full chicken breast), an apple and 2 satsumas my BG levels was 7.2!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Well what can I say. They are rather yummy. Had one today for lunch with chicken in. Before lunch my BG was 8.2, 2 hours after a lunch of the chicken roll (almost a full chicken breast), an apple and 2 satsumas my BG levels was 7.2!


Result!


----------



## Riri (Mar 1, 2016)

Must try them. How many carbs in each roll?


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 1, 2016)

11g ! and they are big!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2016)

I had one today with tuna & cucumber.


----------



## Jamie van Dyke (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm, there's a Lidl not 10 miles from me. Definitely going to go and try these, although I am rather happy with my Ultimate Keto buns at the moment.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2016)

They're easy to spot. Dark, seedy & triangular. And only 29p each.


----------



## Jamie van Dyke (Mar 1, 2016)

Interesting review on those rolls, they recommend you warm the buggers up: http://nuutrii.com/article/lidl-protein-bread-rolls-review


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2016)

They are quite solid & chewy. I have a crown that has come loose & these may be the culprit. I do like them though. But will definately try one warmed up.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 1, 2016)

Not tried it warmed up yet. Gonna get more at the weekend. I have some home made soup in the freezer. Think that would go rather nicely.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 1, 2016)

I got some today. Tomorrow lunch with mary berry quick tomsto soup. Yum yum


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 2, 2016)

Sadly they are not for me! I finally found myself in Lidl and bought a couple. Had one for lunch yesterday and enjoyed it - although I have to say I found it quite big (or should that be chewy?). Bg before eating was 5.6, + 1 hour 6.8 ("oh goody" I thought), + 2hours 7.1 so I did a +3 hours which was 7.3! I was still higher than usual before dinner. So, a slow and prolonged rise which I'd rather avoid.

Ah well. Back to the LivLife bread!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 2, 2016)

I tested myself after one of these rolls.  Didn't do a one hour check, but I started at 5.7, 2 hours later 6.9, 3 hours later 6.5.  It's funny how we all get affected indifferent ways.


----------



## GregP (Mar 3, 2016)

Tried to find these in Lidl, but couldn't see anything called Protein Rolls in bakery section. Could someone post a pic?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 3, 2016)

There you go.  They are on the fresh baked section.


----------



## GregP (Mar 3, 2016)

M


Lynn Davies said:


> There you go.  They are on the fresh baked section.


Much appreciated thank you


----------



## chili (Mar 4, 2016)

GregP said:


> M
> 
> Much appreciated thank you



29p each in lidl at the moment gonna try mine tomorrow


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 4, 2016)

Enjoy


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 5, 2016)

I like them, have a little store of them in the freezer, but I really want them to make a smaller version, they are ridiculously substantial.  They go much fluffier when warmed up and make a delightful base for Welsh rarebit.

Im currently looking for a recipe using ground almond, ground flaxseed and buckwheat flour, very specific I know but I went to a bakery the other weekend and their low carb rolls were delish, but they couldn't disclose the recipe, I just know the ingredients.  I do love an almond


----------



## GregP (Mar 5, 2016)

I've been to Lidl 3 times to try to get these... Never any there (although I have now identified the place on the shelf where they should be! Sad face!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 5, 2016)

Greg - we find the earlier in the day you go the better chance you have of finding them.  I confess that we emptied the shelf last week and bought 20 of the little lumps of loveliness


----------



## GregP (Mar 5, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Greg - we find the earlier in the day you go the better chance you have of finding them.  I confess that we emptied the shelf last week and bought 20 of the little lumps of loveliness


Apparently they are very popular with our local Polish community as they are very like traditional Polish bread, so they sell out as soon almost as they make a batch! I'll just have to be lucky


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 5, 2016)

Ask them to put some aside for you when you are next visiting.  We find our Lidl to be very accommodating for people who don't live local.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 5, 2016)

Our Lidl also sells out quickly because if our local Polish population.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 5, 2016)

They do a low GI loaf too, but I find the rolls better from the bg point of view.


----------



## Alan.tnh (Mar 5, 2016)

Had my first one today, very good,  I filled mine with prawns, crabsticks, and a touch of cayenne mayo, will be having more.


----------



## hope123 (Mar 7, 2016)

Diadav99 said:


> Since reading about these on here and discovering that they do not have a drastic affect on my BG readings they have become a bit of a staple for me if im in need of a piece of bread. This afternoon i ran out so had a single slice of tesco store baked wholemeal bread with a bit of cheddar. Bg reading 1 hour later has risen from 6.6 to a whopping 9.7 . No more wholemeal bread for me and well done Lidl.


Tried one recently - yum yum!


----------



## Curly grandma (Mar 7, 2016)

Ime not going to tell you where my local store is then!!!!!  He he.  I've been lucky so far, stocked up today. 
What if Lidl stop making them.... There will be a demonstration, can see the plaquards now. "Bring back our roll".


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 8, 2016)

Im lucky where I live to, I can go in the afternoon and there will still be some in the basket on the shelf.


----------



## hope123 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bought one today.  My hubby and me got held up in town and didn't have time to go home before my docs appt., so we sat in Lidl car park and had a lunch of half a protein roll and a handful of unsalted pistachios.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 8, 2016)

I can only eat these rolls toasted to be honest. I find them too heavy and dense cold. I think I'd rather just have one slice of wholemeal (but even that has a higher carb content).


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 8, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I can only eat these rolls toasted to be honest. I find them too heavy and dense cold. I think I'd rather just have one slice of wholemeal (but even that has a higher carb content).



I could not eat a whole one as a roll.  I generally cut them in four horizontally, either use all 4 slices for toast, or top and bottom as toast and the 2 inside slices for a sandwich.  Also possible to slice them vertically into about 11 slices of varying sizes which are fine for toast with eg pate, or 2 or 3 bits as fried bread with the bacon and egg for breakfast.

I posted earlier today on Chili's thread about Tesco's look-a-like triangular multigrain rolls - they look very similar but over 40g of carb for one roll.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 8, 2016)

silentsquirrel said:


> I could not eat a whole one as a roll.  I generally cut them in four horizontally, either use all 4 slices for toast, or top and bottom as toast and the 2 inside slices for a sandwich.  Also possible to slice them vertically into about 11 slices of varying sizes which are fine for toast with eg pate, or 2 or 3 bits as fried bread with the bacon and egg for breakfast.
> 
> I posted earlier today on Chili's thread about Tesco's look-a-like triangular multigrain rolls - they look very similar but over 40g of carb for one roll.



Good tips silentsquirrel...will try cutting them into slices


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Bought a couple of protein rolls today,will try tomorrow and see how my sugars go


----------

